

Show HN: NimbusBase, a HTML5 application data storage powered by Dropbox - taskstrike
http://nimbusbase.com

======
septerr
An HTML5 application. Unless you pronounce H as Haytch
(<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-11642588>).

An is for words beginning with vowel sounds. The letter the word begins with
may or may not be a vowel. An umbrella. A university. An RDBMS. A SQL (if
pronounced sequel), an SQL (is pronounced S Q L).

\--- End of irrelevant comment ---

~~~
frootloops
What about "An historian"?

------
teach
I'm quite interested, but not interested enough to "sign up for early access".

Intend to revisit the site later (if I remember) once it's launched for real.

~~~
taskstrike
Cool, check us out in a couple of weeks!

------
dotborg
still there is "our backend", nevertheless it sounds very cool:)

